# Big Sky



## Zand (Jan 17, 2020)

Flying into Jackson Hole on Feb 9th and will be there for half of Sunday plus Monday-Thursday. I know they've been getting mega dumps for a month now and are just about 100% open and very deep. Will be my second time,there so know my way around and what to expect.

One option for this trip is just stay in Jackson the whole time but another option is to drive up to Big Sky for a couple days. I've never been there. I know all things equal I'd probably love it as much as Jackson but it seems that they've missed out on the bonanza of snow that has fallen to their south and not as much stuff is open (and a lot of of the good stuff that is open is thin). Obviously 3 more weeks can make a big difference and given that it'll be all weekdays I'm pretty flexible. 

Question I have is would it be worth the trip to Big Sky if the conditions are many steps below what they are at Jackson? Or should I take advantage of Jackson being stupid deep right now and put off Big Sky for another year? If I could ski a decent amount of good stuff it would be worth it for me but I have no idea what to expect there.


----------



## Hawk (Jan 17, 2020)

One of the reasons that Big Sky has less open is a lot of the expert terrain is very steep and rocky.  if it does snow I would definitely go to Big Sky.  I have been to both a couple of times and I prefer Big Sky by far.  It is a much larger place and when it does snow, it is a better place to ski powder.  Jackson gets track up faster.


----------



## abc (Jan 17, 2020)

> Question I have is would it be worth the trip to Big Sky if the conditions are many steps below what they are at Jackson?


No. Not with Big Sky "many steps below" Jackson. 

It's a nice mountain all around. But that actually means you want to stay there for more than just a couple days. Especially since 1) you've not been there before so don't know where to go, you'll be just fumbling around aimlessly in day 1 or even 2; 2) A lot of the "good stuff" may not be open.



> Or should I take advantage of Jackson being stupid deep right now and put off Big Sky for another year?


I'd say yes. 

But if when you got there, after the first 2 days, you're "bored" and see storms hitting Big Sky repeatedly, by all means change plan!


----------



## kingslug (Jan 17, 2020)

Went there 7 years ago. Completely different experience than JH. No crowds, powder all day long..very chill vibe. The top of the mt is steep as hell.


----------



## Zand (Jan 17, 2020)

abc said:


> But if when you got there, after the first 2 days, you're "bored" and see storms hitting Big Sky repeatedly, by all means change plan!



If one gets bored after 2 days at Jackson they need to find a new hobby lol.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 17, 2020)

We just got back from Big Sky.  Skied four days.  Awesome place.

Yes, snow levels are low for them, so as of a week ago, there was only one way down from the very top, and only about 1/3 of the Headwater chutes were open. 

But having said that. the lower mountain stuff is great and the big bowl under the peak was open and skiing beautifully, as well as the steeps off the Challenger lift.  There are tons of steeps, bumps, trees, open.  

And they were avi bombing every day, which means the upper mountain might be close. 

I've never been to JH, but might be going for my first time in march.  Big Sky is a great place and I would gladly ski there again, even with this level of snow and % open.  

If you go, hit me up, I'll tell you what we liked the best, and share thoughts on getting around the mountain.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2020)

jackson is super challenging and amazing but nothing i've skied in the usa really compares to the big mountain holy fuck factor of lone peak. even silverton didn't feel as steep and exposed. marx lenin the dictators etc. i think i prefer big sky to jackson overall. but as already said, they need snow. the hwole place is crazy jagged.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 17, 2020)

The Big Couloir...


----------



## kingslug (Jan 17, 2020)

http://www.jandeproductions.com/2004/25FEB04.html


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2020)

^the big requires avy gear and a partner. everything else at big sky you can access alone and without gear.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 17, 2020)

yup..was so socked in I went to Marx, or Lenin..i forget...
looked almost as scary as Pipeline at Snowbird.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2020)

First time I went to big sky, my first run was up the tram. Totally socked in and had never been up there before. Quite an interesting run down some of the steepest terrain I’ve ever skied in an I can’t tell up from down whiteout


----------



## kingslug (Jan 17, 2020)

Its definitely the scariest peak I ever stood on..JH has ...a waffle cabin.  LOL
damn good waffle though.


----------



## machski (Jan 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> ^the big requires avy gear and a partner. everything else at big sky you can access alone and without gear.


I thought North Summit Snowfields were the same access restrictions?  Not that they have been open when I've been there, they tend to get wind scoured a lot.  

So wind, that is a player at Big Sky more than anywhere else I have been in the West.  I have dealt with windholds there on Lone Peak (although, most were before all the new lifts went in).  The summit can also change from wind without a storm.  What do I mean by this?  One of our trips, Otter Slide off the top was closed (many guides/pros there use that as a litmus test for taking guests down Big Couloir), it was down to the bare loose rock most of the summit is.  With no storm in sight, I figured it wouldn't be skiable that trip.  Two mornings later on first Tram up, the operator said everything off the top except North Summit was open.  I figured he made a mistake as Otter couldn't be open.  But it was.  I looked in and it was completely filled it.  I thought about skipping it, figuring every turn would be into the rock below, but I skied it anyway.  And was rewarded with sublime windbuffed pow.  Could not believe what I had seen.  But apparently this is not at all unusual on Lone Peak.

Anyway, watch the weather.  They did just get 2 feet last week at Big Sky.  If Marx/Lenin/Dictator open up, I would seriously consider a side trip.  If those open up, a lot more should as well.  Crazy fun, just remember the Tram line is often 45 minutes long due to the low capacity.  Those days, hike the Headwaters off Challenger/Headwaters Chairs.  Andersite has some fun lines too to beat crowds on the Tram.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## jaybird (Jan 17, 2020)

Lone Peak Tram offers great terrain .. although the resort is so well designed that one can easily find other very challenging terrain. As mentioned above Headwaters and Challenger are superb
Added plus avoiding the Tram is not having to wait around in a liftline just to see a herd of goats up on the peak cliff wall. It's amazing how many people make the Tram ascent and then decide to ride it back down.

it's unfortunate that Targhee never gets any respect ..


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 17, 2020)

Zand said:


> Flying into Jackson Hole on Feb 9th and will be there for half of Sunday plus Monday-Thursday. I know they've been getting mega dumps for a month now and are just about 100% open and very deep. Will be my second time,there so know my way around and what to expect.
> 
> One option for this trip is just stay in Jackson the whole time but another option is to drive up to Big Sky for a couple days. I've never been there. I know all things equal I'd probably love it as much as Jackson but it seems that they've missed out on the bonanza of snow that has fallen to their south and not as much stuff is open (and a lot of of the good stuff that is open is thin). Obviously 3 more weeks can make a big difference and given that it'll be all weekdays I'm pretty flexible.
> 
> Question I have is would it be worth the trip to Big Sky if the conditions are many steps below what they are at Jackson? Or should I take advantage of Jackson being stupid deep right now and put off Big Sky for another year? If I could ski a decent amount of good stuff it would be worth it for me but I have no idea what to expect there.



So I have not looked through all three pages of comments, but a couple points.  First, do consider going to Grand Targhee and Snow King.  Both are neat areas and Grand Targhee is about an hour away and relatively easy to get to.  Snow King is right in town obviously.  Second, understand that although it looks like it is not "that far" between Jackson and Big Sky and looks like a straight shot, but it isn't on both points.  We did the drive from Jackson to Big Sky in October with dry roads and no real weather and it was a lot longer than you would expect.  You basically have to drive to north of Idaho Falls and then head north and west to West Yellowstone.  That is a long drive in and of itself and though the road from Idaho Falls to West Yellowstone is fast and direct weather is a real issue.  The stretch from West Yellowstone to Big Sky is not that far, but it is a narrow and windy road that had a lot of truck traffic on it surprisingly.  It also goes through a part of Yellowstone so passing lanes were rare.  As easy it would be to "cut through" Yellowstone to get there, the roads in Yellowstone are closed in the winter, so you ain't doing that.  IIRC the drive was about 3 hours or more for us in good weather, with a short-cut on secondary roads between Driggs and 89, and not much traffic.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 17, 2020)

I skied snow king on my first afternoon in Jackson Last March.  Definitely worth a half day.


----------



## jaybird (Jan 17, 2020)

Snow King offers the best night skiing we've ever done.
Hit the Stagecoach in Wilson .. Cowboy Bar is overrated.


----------



## Zand (Jan 17, 2020)

Booked my flight back for Saturday morning so I can get another full day Friday. Going to wait and see how the week looks before booking rooms so I can see how both places are looking.


----------



## KustyTheKlown (Jan 17, 2020)

big sky def also more expensive to stay. jacskson has lots of cheap decent motels in town. big sky not so much. i stayed in west yellowstone, far as fuck, but super cheap. by the end of the trip i sprung for a single room in someones house on airbnb to stop the madness. that whole jaunt was when i had utah xmas booked and it didnt snow at all in utah. drove up to big sky and made it work.


----------



## crank (Jan 17, 2020)

Both are great mountains, but, if in Jackson I would stay there.  

Big Sky is big and worth a week on it's own...takes a few days, at least for me, to learn where you want to go.


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Jan 17, 2020)

We did the drive from Jackson to Big Sky cause skiing was bad at JH and great at BS. Gorgeous drive, nice way to see the country. But, the trip back got delayed because pass was closed due to snow which was gonna add many more hours of driving. Turned into an expensive vacation! Super 8 at base of access road is cheap, but eating at Bucks T4 which is part of the hotel isn’t cheap, just delicious. Great memories! Personally, I think Big Sky is the far superior resort.


----------



## Zand (Jan 17, 2020)

KustyTheKlown said:


> big sky def also more expensive to stay. jacskson has lots of cheap decent motels in town. big sky not so much. i stayed in west yellowstone, far as fuck, but super cheap. by the end of the trip i sprung for a single room in someones house on airbnb to stop the madness. that whole jaunt was when i had utah xmas booked and it didnt snow at all in utah. drove up to big sky and made it work.



Yeah I've noticed that. Figure if I go up there, I'd stay in West Yellowstone on the way up. Then the night or two I stay up there I saw a place that has little cabins nearby for $130 a night or maybe just drive to Bozeman which is closer than West Yellowstone.

3 hours to Big Sky from Jackson is nothing. Last year I skied 22" at Alta, didn't get to the base of the canyon till 5 because of the resulting traffic shitshow, then drove 5 hours to Jackson. 3 hours is fine and if there's a big storm I'll just stay put instead of trying to drive up.


----------



## skimagic (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm also headed to Big Sky, plan to ski  there 3 days with one day at Bridger Bowl. I'll be staying in Bozeman most likely.  
does anybody have any experience with the skyline bus shuttle from Bozeman?
Other cheap spot was whitewater inn or the corral motel on main road. other than that lodging prices are pretty expensive


----------



## SnowbirdDevotee (Jan 17, 2020)

I just got back from Jackson/Targhee.  I was lucky enough to ski "the big dump" for 3 days.  Someone said there was a mogul somewhere on the mtn, but it turned out to be only a rumor.  
I would ski Jackson for 1st half day.  Then Targhee Monday, JH tuesday.  Then if you are up to it consider driving to Big Sky for change and just to do it.  But a 3.5 hr drive is a lot(too much!) after a day of skiing.  Probably better to drive in am and ski when you get there.  
Last year I stayed at a $100/nt LaQuinta near BZN airport, but it is out of your way in other direction from JH.  Maybe you can get a hotel w/in an hour of BS w/o going past it for more driving.  
Recent big snow is meaningless for how it'll be in 3 wks, except you are assured of a good base and everything open at JH.


----------



## abc (Jan 17, 2020)

skimagic said:


> I'm also headed to Big Sky, plan to ski  there 3 days with one day at Bridger Bowl. I'll be staying in Bozeman most likely.
> does anybody have any experience with the skyline bus shuttle from Bozeman?
> Other cheap spot was whitewater inn or the corral motel on main road. other than that lodging prices are pretty expensive


Yes, the shuttle from Bozeman totally rocks!

I would totally use the bus instead of driving if I were staying at Bozeman. In fact, you can do the whole trip without bothering with a rental car. (but rental car is quite cheap so the saving may not be much)


----------



## Hawk (Jan 18, 2020)

Not everything.  If you want to ski the North snow field(which I highly Recommend) you need the same as the Big.


----------



## skimagic (Jan 18, 2020)

abc said:


> Yes, the shuttle from Bozeman totally rocks!
> 
> I would totally use the bus instead of driving if I were staying at Bozeman. In fact, you can do the whole trip without bothering with a rental car. (but rental car is quite cheap so the saving may not be much)



We got a car for some flexibility and to go to the hot springs and BB midweek. ,  but didn't want to drive it down the canyon to BS if it snowed. I just found out about the bus so we'll give it a try.


----------



## Pez (Jan 18, 2020)

Last year when I went to big sky I used big sky shuttle inc for a ride from the airport to the huntley lodge at big sky.  round trip was $112.  They had shuttles every 2 hours i think.  It was cheaper than a rental especially when I knew i was just going to stay put.  Different from OP's situation but just throwing it out there.


----------



## Zand (Jan 18, 2020)

JetBlue just announced a new nonstop route from Boston to Bozeman starting in June. Will operate in summer and winter. 

This might actually give me a reason to stay put in Jackson and maybe do a Montana trip next year. But playing it by ear for now. Maybe they'll get around to a Boston to Jackson nonstop at some point too since they have one to Steamboat.


----------



## Zand (Jan 31, 2020)

Time to revive this...one week to go. Seems like pretty much the same situation still.

Also, if I dont go to Big Sky I'd probably do a day at Targhee. Worth it for $74?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2020)

Zand said:


> Time to revive this...one week to go. Seems like pretty much the same situation still.
> 
> Also, if I dont go to Big Sky I'd probably do a day at Targhee. Worth it for $74?



Grand Targhee is AWESOME.  Only downside is that the fog/clouds make it difficult to ski since so much of it is above treeline.  One day is good, but you probably will want two.

And if you are tempted, we are having an awesome winter here in Utah.  100" bases at Alta/Snowbird with BCC not far behind.

FWIW on my trip to Montana two weeks ago they DID NOT have nearly as much snow as we do down here or at Jackson.  I am pretty sure that Big Sky is in the low snow category.  Storms have just not hit them.


----------



## Zand (Jan 31, 2020)

I'll be in Utah in April. Wish I went earlier in January when they were getting 3 feet every week. Unless Big Sky gets a big dump next week I might just stick to Jackson since they're having a banner year and do Big Sky next year. 

I have to pay for Targhee so probably just one day there. Unless I take a rest day I'll exhaust all my Ikon days at Jackson so need one day somewhere else, they seem,to fit the bill.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2020)

Zand said:


> I'll be in Utah in April. Wish I went earlier in January when they were getting 3 feet every week. Unless Big Sky gets a big dump next week I might just stick to Jackson since they're having a banner year and do Big Sky next year.
> 
> I have to pay for Targhee so probably just one day there. Unless I take a rest day I'll exhaust all my Ikon days at Jackson so need one day somewhere else, they seem,to fit the bill.



....and don't mention IKON in Jackson or else the locals might get angry.  :lol:


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jan 31, 2020)

I was supposed to go to Jackson last year with a friend and his son, and we were going to go to Tarrghee.  Since it ended up only being my son and I we didn't rent a car, so no Targhee.  I say definitely go there.  shorter drive and as others have said pretty cool place.


----------



## Zand (Jan 31, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> ....and don't mention IKON in Jackson or else the locals might get angry.  :lol:



It stays in my pocket so no one would know I even have it (except at places without RFID but they all do out there). I did notice a way more negative vibe regarding Ikon in Utah last year than I did in Jackson.


----------



## chuckstah (Jan 31, 2020)

Zand said:


> Time to revive this...one week to go. Seems like pretty much the same situation still.
> 
> Also, if I dont go to Big Sky I'd probably do a day at Targhee. Worth it for $74?


Definitely worth it  I had a couple of my all time best days there. Of course 3 feet in 2 days helped a bit. Great mountain. 

Sent from my moto e5 cruise using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2020)

Zand said:


> I did notice a way more negative vibe regarding Ikon in Utah last year than I did in Jackson.



That is very interesting.  Alta by chance?


----------



## Zand (Jan 31, 2020)

Noticed it more on the Snowbird tram than anything.

So trying to figure out Targhees map...is that entire right side of the map all cat skiing terrain (which says it's $475 to do???)?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2020)

Zand said:


> Noticed it more on the Snowbird tram than anything.
> 
> So trying to figure out Targhees map...is that entire right side of the map all cat skiing terrain (which says it's $475 to do???)?



As to Snowbird, I'm surprised.  It simmers, but under the lid normally.  Alta I saw people get aggro.  

As to GT, the main mountain is EASILY skied off Dreamcatcher.  IMHO Blackfoot is awesome.  As to Sacajawea, it has some decent skiing, but as you see, it ends well below that summit and their intent is to add another HSQ to the top someday that would get all that skiing to looker's right.  The orange shaded area on the map is cat skiing.  I would not let that deter you though.  Grand Targhee is really awesome.   Feels so authentic and low key when compared to J-Hole.  

And fun fact:  the family that owns GT used to OWN Vail as well as "Booth Creek Resorts" (Loon, Waterville Valley, Cranmore, etc).


----------



## hub8 (Jan 31, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> That is very interesting.  Alta by chance?


I was a bit sheepish chatting with SLC locals on Alta and Brighton lifts around MLK weekend.  But they were all super friendly and happy to share beta on easy and fun glades for my son and I.

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2020)

hub8 said:


> I was a bit sheepish chatting with SLC locals on Alta and Brighton lifts around MLK weekend.  But they were all super friendly and happy to share beta on easy and fun glades for my son and I.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk



Yeah, unfortunately IKON is a four letter word around here.  Whenever I see folks I quietly tell them not to mention their IKON pass status.  What is unfortunate is that Alterra and the other resorts have created this hostility and other issues and seem to want to avoid responsibility for the issues.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2020)

hub8 said:


> I was a bit sheepish chatting with SLC locals on Alta and Brighton lifts around MLK weekend.  But they were all super friendly and happy to share beta on easy and fun glades for my son and I.



I skied Deer Valley a few days earlier this year, and the locals there definitely weren't in love with IKON.  Including some who were ironically using their IKON days at Deer Valley.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 31, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I skied Deer Valley a few days earlier this year, and the locals there definitely weren't in love with IKON.  Including some who were ironically using their IKON days at Deer Valley.



Did you see a lot of houses for sale?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> *Did you see a lot of houses for sale?*



Didn't pay much attention to that, probably because I sure as hell cant afford a house on Deer Valley!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjWYbcbpiWA


----------



## Zand (Jan 31, 2020)

Also have a car rental question...provided I end up deciding not to go to Big Sky, I can save a couple hundred dollars by renting a car instead of an SUV since Jackson might as well be Iowa. Do rental companies frown upon folding the back seat down so the skis can be put in the trunk? If not do they even have cars with ski racks?


----------



## FBGM (Jan 31, 2020)

Big Sky was still a bit low tide and sharky few days back. Jackson beats big sky hands down. Big Sky has more room and big uphill capacity but you’re not doing 4000’ vert tram laps. 

Big Sky has some good hike to terrain and stuff off tram. But fuck that tram and 45 min waits to ski wind blown shark infested wind slid snow. 

Jackson must have double amount of snow as big sky. Also nothing to do at big Sky. Place is boring besides skiing. Jackson got town and bars and cowboys if you’re into that broke back style. 

Jackson better then  Big Sky. Final decision.


----------



## FBGM (Jan 31, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I skied Deer Valley a few days earlier this year, and the locals there definitely weren't in love with IKON.  Including some who were ironically using their IKON days at Deer Valley.



The people at Buck complaining about IKON are grumpy locals that probably got a shop pass to ski there. If you buy a full blown Buck pass and ski DV like it should be skied, you dont care about IKON people. Not much has changed except for a few busier weekend days but it’s still best of best. Now best of best in some eyes is different. I like my Gucci shit and my fancy lunch and my feet rub and not having to take my own boots off. That’s what’s up. Ski terrain is mellow but there are good stuff to be found. It’s the experience. The experience is it all. And that’s why it’s 100.


----------



## Edd (Jan 31, 2020)

Zand said:


> Do rental companies frown upon folding the back seat down so the skis can be put in the trunk? If not do they even have cars with ski racks?



Oh, hell no, I wouldn’t worry about that at all. Fold away.


----------



## kingslug (Jan 31, 2020)

If you want to see what Targhee looks like..check out youtube The Grand Adventure..my friend marc was just there and shot a whole episode on it..ive been there several times and this is the first time i have seen what the top looks like..


----------



## Shredmonkey254 (Jan 31, 2020)

kingslug said:


> If you want to see what Targhee looks like..check out youtube The Grand Adventure..my friend marc was just there and shot a whole episode on it..ive been there several times and this is the first time i have seen what the top looks like..



Do you rock the “green plaid”?


----------



## hub8 (Jan 31, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> I skied Deer Valley a few days earlier this year, and the locals there definitely weren't in love with IKON.  Including some who were ironically using their IKON days at Deer Valley.


Chanced upon a powder day at Deer Valley with 30-40mph gust at the top.  I had the pleasure of seeing a very well dressed woman trying to click into her bindings outside the mid mountain lodge.  She pushed down hard on the binding and the heel popped right back up, and she lost her balance and fell backwards and hit the back of her helmet on the snow.  Remember what happened to Natasha Richardson.  I very politely pointed out that perhaps she should kick her boot heels on the binding to get rid of the compacted snow.  She reply "I have skied for many years...".  I said "sorry if i offended you" and went inside with my son.

I understand this could have happened anywhere, but why does it have to be DV. [emoji23] I was trying so hard not to stereotype clientele.

Powder day at DV was fun, as we pretty much had many sections of upper mountain trails all to ourselves, even when the lower mountain was rather crowded.

https://youtu.be/TwHGaF0q0YY

My youngest son and I, all alone, on bumped up Stein. He still seems a bit back-seated. Any advice? 

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 31, 2020)

hub8 said:


> Any advice?



Always ski in conditions like you posted in that video.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 1, 2020)

Advise him to think of having a 20 dollar bill between his shin and his boot. That he wants to try to keep that $20 from falling out. It may get him to press his his shins and to be more forward.


----------



## Zand (Feb 1, 2020)

Rented a car for 6 days for $180. Also looked at prices for SLC in April and the same car from the same agency was $335 for one less day. Dpnt understand why a tiny town in the middle of nowhere costs half of what a major city does but whatever.


----------



## hub8 (Feb 1, 2020)

Zand said:


> Rented a car for 6 days for $180. Also looked at prices for SLC in April and the same car from the same agency was $335 for one less day. Dpnt understand why a tiny town in the middle of nowhere costs half of what a major city does but whatever.


I find rental car prices, especially SUV, high for the SLC market, especially consider that they don't even guarantee AWD.  I tried Turo for the first time this year.  Saved some money, the best part is you can be guaranteed a car with AWD or winter tires.  Downside is that if you get stranded due to mechanical issues, you are kinda on you own.

Which city did you rent out of?

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## hub8 (Feb 1, 2020)

Pickup and drop off is of course dependent on the outfit you rent from, but mine was at economy lot at the airport, which was reasonably convenient. 

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDB (Feb 2, 2020)

Looks like healthy snows this upcoming week for Big Sky and wasatch too


----------



## FBGM (Feb 2, 2020)

NY DirtBag said:


> Looks like healthy snows this upcoming week for Big Sky and wasatch too



Wild weather out west. PNW just got ass fucked with 5”+ rain. Rivers running down middle of Alpy. Schweitzer had a 90+ mph wind - they pulled the plug. Big Sky got tram problems - heard maybe down for extended time or even season. Winds could be cranking 100+ there today. Wasatch will be all snow. Valleys gonna get more maybe then the resorts. Fuck that. Winds 80+ mph already at tops.


----------



## machski (Feb 2, 2020)

FBGM said:


> Wild weather out west. PNW just got ass fucked with 5”+ rain. Rivers running down middle of Alpy. Schweitzer had a 90+ mph wind - they pulled the plug. Big Sky got tram problems - heard maybe down for extended time or even season. Winds could be cranking 100+ there today. Wasatch will be all snow. Valleys gonna get more maybe then the resorts. Fuck that. Winds 80+ mph already at tops.


You heard wrong on the Big Sky Tram, it is up and running.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 3, 2020)

Zand said:


> Rented a car for 6 days for $180. Also looked at prices for SLC in April and the same car from the same agency was $335 for one less day. Dpnt understand why a tiny town in the middle of nowhere costs half of what a major city does but whatever.



What dates in April? You might have hit LDS Conference Weekend (April 4-5)


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Zand (Feb 3, 2020)

April 7-12. SLC and Denver always have batshit insane rental prices. Just surprised Jackson doesn't.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2020)

Zand said:


> April 7-12. SLC and Denver always have batshit insane rental prices. Just surprised Jackson doesn't.



More demand.  And paying for a new airport at SLC.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 4, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> What dates in *April? You might have hit LDS Conference Weekend *(April 4-5)



We went into SLC this April just to check out the science museum & that mall with the brook that runs through it.  Anyway, I had no idea MDUD (Mormons Descend Upon Downtown) was even a thing, and holy crap, got stuck in that traffic, parking was near impossible, Mormons in their uniforms crossing streets everywhere.  Think: all men in white shirts & all women look like they stepped off the set of_ Little House On The Prairie._  And I literally mean THOUSANDS of them.  Wound up parking on the street somewhere & was lucky to find a spot because the garages were all full.   It was crazy.


----------



## Skrn (Feb 4, 2020)

We skied Big Sky right before new year. Planned to skied 6 days but cut the trip short to 4 days and drove back to Utah. When we were there, almost everything else was open except Lone Peak and headwater area. Lone peak had only one way down and headwater had 3 chutes open. I have to say that the terrain outside of Lone Peak and headwater area are pretty plain. There are good tree runs and moguls but nothing memorable and exciting. The long peak/headwater area is what makes Big Sky big. If most of them are not open (as it is the case now), I wouldn't drive there. Spend more time at JH.


----------



## Skrn (Feb 4, 2020)

For rental car, use autoslach.com which will automatically check if there is cheaper price for rental car. If you start refreshing way ahead of time you can find good price.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2020)

Skrn said:


> We skied Big Sky right before new year. Planned to skied 6 days but cut the trip short to 4 days and drove back to Utah. When we were there, almost everything else was open except Lone Peak and headwater area. Lone peak had only one way down and headwater had 3 chutes open. I have to say that the terrain outside of Lone Peak and headwater area are pretty plain. There are good tree runs and moguls but nothing memorable and exciting. The long peak/headwater area is what makes Big Sky big. If most of them are not open (as it is the case now), I wouldn't drive there. Spend more time at JH.



From what I saw when we visited in October, it felt like a bigger version of Sunday River (a lot of terrain spread across a mountain range offering like 1,500 vert runs) with like the Matterhorn dropped right in the middle of the area.  From what I could see I agree with your assessment--only Lone Peak really made it look badass, the other terrain, while a lot of it, was not really too impressive and only offered maybe like 1,500 foot vertical or so continuously.  They of course advertise the vert from the top of Lone Peak to whatever lowest base they had--nobody is going to lap that per se.


----------



## Whitey (Feb 4, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> From what I saw when we visited in October, it felt like a bigger version of Sunday River (a lot of terrain spread across a mountain range offering like 1,500 vert runs) with like the Matterhorn dropped right in the middle of the area.  From what I could see I agree with your assessment--only Lone Peak really made it look badass, the other terrain, while a lot of it, was not really too impressive and only offered maybe like 1,500 foot vertical or so continuously.  They of course advertise the vert from the top of Lone Peak to whatever lowest base they had--nobody is going to lap that per se.



Couldn't disagree more.    They have sections of the mountain that are the size of an entire large northeastern ski resort and they are just small parts of the ski area.   I explored and skied the Shedhorn and Dakota area for 2 days and never got bored.    Big Sky is so big that you have to be smart about how you approach it.   You've got to set aside most of a day to just explore and enjoy different sections of the mountain.   Hardly anyone goes to the Morningside area and yet there is tons of stuff hidden in the trees and interesting runs sprinkled all over there.    Lone Peak is badass yes, but it's not the only place there that is.   There's a whole lot of stuff off of the challenger chair is pretty pucker inducing and none of that touches Lone peak.   

I would be so bold as to say that if you skied Big Sky and didn't find it "interesting", you did it really wrong.    It was one of the most fascinating and challenging places I've skied in my life.   10 out of 10 that I will be back. .   .


----------



## Zand (Feb 4, 2020)

BenedictGomez said:


> We went into SLC this April just to check out the science museum & that mall with the brook that runs through it.  Anyway, I had no idea MDUD (Mormons Descend Upon Downtown) was even a thing, and holy crap, got stuck in that traffic, parking was near impossible, Mormons in their uniforms crossing streets everywhere.  Think: all men in white shirts & all women look like they stepped off the set of_ Little House On The Prairie._  And I literally mean THOUSANDS of them.  Wound up parking on the street somewhere & was lucky to find a spot because the garages were all full.   It was crazy.



I left SLC on April 2nd last year and will be arriving on April 7th this year. Guess I lucked out with missing this by a couple days two years in a row without even knowing about it.


----------



## Skrn (Feb 4, 2020)

thetrailboss said:


> From what I saw when we visited in October, it felt like a bigger version of Sunday River (a lot of terrain spread across a mountain range offering like 1,500 vert runs) with like the Matterhorn dropped right in the middle of the area.  From what I could see I agree with your assessment--only Lone Peak really made it look badass, the other terrain, while a lot of it, was not really too impressive and only offered maybe like 1,500 foot vertical or so continuously.  They of course advertise the vert from the top of Lone Peak to whatever lowest base they had--nobody is going to lap that per se.



Bigger version of Sunday River! This is so spot on for Big Sky (minus lone tree/head water of course). Haha. I heard the best way to get vert in one run is to go from lone peak to north summit field to great falls all the way to madison base, which seems to be a good option when things are open.


----------



## Skrn (Feb 4, 2020)

Whitey said:


> Couldn't disagree more.    They have sections of the mountain that are the size of an entire large northeastern ski resort and they are just small parts of the ski area.   I explored and skied the Shedhorn and Dakota area for 2 days and never got bored.    Big Sky is so big that you have to be smart about how you approach it.   You've got to set aside most of a day to just explore and enjoy different sections of the mountain.   Hardly anyone goes to the Morningside area and yet there is tons of stuff hidden in the trees and interesting runs sprinkled all over there.    Lone Peak is badass yes, but it's not the only place there that is.   There's a whole lot of stuff off of the challenger chair is pretty pucker inducing and none of that touches Lone peak.
> 
> I would be so bold as to say that if you skied Big Sky and didn't find it "interesting", you did it really wrong.    It was one of the most fascinating and challenging places I've skied in my life.   10 out of 10 that I will be back. .   .



Well, we hired a guide to show us around for a whole day. He had 11 seasons at big sky, skied every run there. He showed us all sorts of powder stash, and took us to some challenging terrain that was open, including a headwater chute, and a line from lone peak. That probably should be considered "did it right". That day was my best day during the 4-day stay at big sky. But man, it still felt plain comparing to fully opened Alta/Bird. There are some entertaining moguls runs and tree runs but nothing exciting. Not a single run bring memorable that I wanted to hit again. Some headwater chutes and Big/Small Couloir do look bad ass. But the rest, not so much. At least comparing to Alta/Bird which i skied both before and after Big sky


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 4, 2020)

Whitey said:


> Couldn't disagree more.    They have sections of the mountain that are the size of an entire large northeastern ski resort and they are just small parts of the ski area.   I explored and skied the Shedhorn and Dakota area for 2 days and never got bored.    Big Sky is so big that you have to be smart about how you approach it.   You've got to set aside most of a day to just explore and enjoy different sections of the mountain.   Hardly anyone goes to the Morningside area and yet there is tons of stuff hidden in the trees and interesting runs sprinkled all over there.    Lone Peak is badass yes, but it's not the only place there that is.   There's a whole lot of stuff off of the challenger chair is pretty pucker inducing and none of that touches Lone peak.
> 
> I would be so bold as to say that if you skied Big Sky and didn't find it "interesting", you did it really wrong.    It was one of the most fascinating and challenging places I've skied in my life.   10 out of 10 that I will be back. .   .



Again, I was not skiing--just drove up and checked it out on a trip to Montana.  My point was that it was more of a resort that is spread out over a large area instead of a "single big mountain".  I do want to ski it though.  Hopefully soon.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 5, 2020)

Dakota area at big ski is fantastic if you like an area that is a 1200 vert gladed area with a ski on lift.  I found that are to be incredibly memorable.  Tons of lines skiers left or right....

Also, Powder Chaser bowl area was super fun, and of course headwater chutes are memorable.

All over the lower mountain were awesome tree runs - like 2-3 great ones off every lift.  Weren't pucker worthy down low, but they were beautifully spaced, rolling terrain, memorable to me.

And the lift off the 8 pack, skiers right - forget what it's called....lone wolf, or something?  Had bumps top to bottom on some seriously steep pitches.

I found the place to be memorable.


----------



## Skrn (Feb 5, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> Dakota area at big ski is fantastic if you like an area that is a 1200 vert gladed area with a ski on lift.  I found that are to be incredibly memorable.  Tons of lines skiers left or right....
> 
> Also, Powder Chaser bowl area was super fun, and of course headwater chutes are memorable.
> 
> ...



Yes, the top to bottom bumps at lone wolf chair is good. There are 1-2 tree runs off ramcharger and swiftcurrent are fun. Some runs off sixshooters are fun. I guess part of the reason I didn't find it memorable is that I skied Alta/Bird right before and after, both are fully open with a few powder days, vs. a slightly below average early season at big sky. I do plan to go back in the future though for sure, in late season like March or April.


----------



## tnt1234 (Feb 5, 2020)

Skrn said:


> Yes, the top to bottom bumps at lone wolf chair is good. There are 1-2 tree runs off ramcharger and swiftcurrent are fun. Some runs off sixshooters are fun. I guess part of the reason I didn't find it memorable is that I skied Alta/Bird right before and after, both are fully open with a few powder days, vs. a slightly below average early season at big sky. I do plan to go back in the future though for sure, in late season like March or April.



Yeah, I could see that.  I've never skied in UT, but looking at the trail map, Alta looks like an entire mountains worth of Lone Peak > Dakota Chair.

And the lower stuff off swift current and the 8-pack was all pretty stardoms fare stuff.  Kind of like the lower mountain Breck stuff,  Or an EC mountain.  

But as an east coast tree skier, I just absolutely love a big mountain with nooks and crannies everywhere to explore.  Steep bowls are novel and certainly exciting, but I love getting lost int eh woods on a steep, but not crazy steep pitch, and I feel like Big sky delved on that front.

IT's crazy, but we skied there for 4 days, and I didn't even get to the top.  my kids did in their lesson, but every time the tram was running (which wasn't close to all the time....) there was either a huge line, or visibility was 0.  The girls told me the only run open was basically like the headwaters, but  wider and longer, so I never wanted to take the time away from the other terrain.


----------



## Zand (Feb 5, 2020)

Looks like Jackson is looking at upwards of 4 feet tomorrow and Friday, then another smaller storm (like...only one foot) Saturday, followed by something good next Tuesday. Big Sky looks to get in on a portion of this storm. Probably won't want to drive up to Montana if there's a big storm next week but looks like Jackson might be the snowiest ski resort in the country after this week so let's go.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 5, 2020)

Zand said:


> Looks like Jackson is looking at upwards of 4 feet tomorrow and Friday, then another smaller storm (like...only one foot) Saturday, followed by something good next Tuesday. Big Sky looks to get in on a portion of this storm. Probably won't want to drive up to Montana if there's a big storm next week but looks like Jackson might be the snowiest ski resort in the country after this week so let's go.



Awesome.  Have fun.


----------



## Zand (Jan 27, 2022)

Bump...

After the shitshow that was Jackson last year, I'm thinking about taking a year off from there and going to Big Sky instead this year. Despite talking about it the last two years, I've still never been.

I haven't booked yet, but my plan is to fly to Bozeman on Wed Feb 23rd and fly back Tuesday or Wednesday the next week. Rooms are insanely expensive anywhere in the immediate area, so that brings up my biggest question...

Is it a real pain in the ass to stay in Bozeman (or West Yellowstone if it makes the daily drive easier) and drive to the resort every day? I know the drive is a little over an hour from either town (the traffic was so bad in Jackson last year that it took 45 minutes each way from town anyway, so the drive time itself isn't a big deal). Is this an extremely sucky drive on snowy days? If it does suck, are there any ski areas closer to Bozeman that are either in Indy or are reasonably priced for day tickets?

That's really the only thing I'm concerned about is that drive every day. Flights and car rentals are super cheap in Bozeman and hotels aren't bad there so should be easy enough to get everything in order.

Looking forward to finally trying Big Sky. Endless low angle glades with small crowds sounds like a fun week.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2022)

Zand said:


> Bump...
> 
> After the shitshow that was Jackson last year, I'm thinking about taking a year off from there and going to Big Sky instead this year. Despite talking about it the last two years, I've still never been.
> 
> ...


You're right that Bozeman is expensive.  Staying in Big Sky is even more expensive.  I skied Big Sky last year for the first time and I drove up from SLC on a Thursday night and stayed in Idaho Falls and driving the remaining 2.5 hours or so Friday morning.  The road between Idaho Falls and West Yellowstone is very scenic and very fast--four lanes in many places.  I skied in Big Sky and stayed in West Yellowstone at a modest Holiday Inn.  I splurged and got a room with a jacuzzi.  It was a fraction of the cost of staying in Big Sky.  It is about 40 miles from West Yellowstone up to Big Sky.  I could do the drive in about 45-60 minutes one way--really scenic, easy, and relatively fast.  The road is interesting because it leaves Idaho and then meanders between Idaho, Wyoming, and Montana.  It also passes through the western portion of Yellowstone National Park.  DO NOT SPEED in the Yellowstone Portion as the NPS Police are on patrol checking speed and snowmobilers.  One downside is this portion is two lanes and while the speed limit ranges from 55-65mph there are not many places to pass and there are trucks using it as a shortcut.  But it is scenic, easy, and wildlife can be abundant.  You can't miss the turn-off for Big Sky. 

West Yellowstone has some amenities.  It is mainly a summer destination but in winter they do a lot of snowmobiling and snow tours into Yellowstone.  On an off-day you can do an expedition. 

And compare the flight options and costs between flying into Bozeman (north of Big Sky about an hour) and flights into SLC and driving the 4.5-5 hours up to Big Sky.  It is I-15 to Idaho Falls and then a fast drive up to West Yellowstone.

Be sure to ski the Tram and Moonlight Basin.  There are insane expert options.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 27, 2022)

if I was staying in bozeman I'd be sure and hit Bridger Bowl for sure.  I'm actually stilled bummed we didn't hit it our last day a couple of years ago, but we were staying right at BS

the drive from bozeman to BS isn't bad.  don't think I'd want to do it every day of a vacation though.


----------



## Kingslug20 (Jan 27, 2022)

With no new snow at all..Jackson is a bit empty now..Targhee even more so..but for an eastern skier its just fine..


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 27, 2022)

Kingslug20 said:


> With no new snow at all..Jackson is a bit empty now..Targhee even more so..but for an eastern skier its just fine..


It is relatively easy to do a side-trip to Grand Targhee (about 1-1.5 hours east of Idaho Falls) or even hit up Pebble Creek, Idaho which is right off I-15 just south of Pocatello. 

Love me some Grand Targhee.  It has been four years since I skied there.  Looks like their expansion plan may be dead.

The Mrs. is interested in a Big Sky trip this season.


----------



## Jersey Skier (Jan 27, 2022)

Definitely spend a day at Bridger Bowl.


----------



## abc (Jan 27, 2022)

Zand said:


> Question I have is would it be worth the trip to Big Sky if the conditions are many steps below what they are at Jackson? Or should I take advantage of Jackson being stupid deep right now and put off Big Sky for another year? If I could ski a decent amount of good stuff it would be worth it for me but I have no idea what to expect there.


Big Sky is a great place!

Not sure I'd leave Jackson to go to Big Sky. You lose a good chunk of time in transit. Maybe hit Targhee along the way?


----------



## skimagic (Jan 27, 2022)

Jersey Skier said:


> Definitely spend a day at Bridger Bowl.


I agree , it's worth the trip.  I wish I  did an additionak day at BB over Big sky.  Less bullshit and more scenic. 

From Bozeman we stayed near Belgrade. the drive in the Canyon to Big Sky had a ton of  curves so watch out  with snow.  I liked the drive from west yellowstone better but it passes over some high terrain in spots and is more remote so stay on the road. The town is cool, relaxed with snowmobilers and xc skiers.    it's going to be a great trip.  I missed the Bozeman hot springs though, pictures look good.  so report back.


----------



## tnt1234 (Jan 28, 2022)

Zand said:


> Bump...
> 
> After the shitshow that was Jackson last year, I'm thinking about taking a year off from there and going to Big Sky instead this year. Despite talking about it the last two years, I've still never been.
> 
> ...


Bridger Bowl is right there in Bozeman and I have heard great things about it.

Just FYI, we rented a condo off Airbnb when we went to big sky.  It was about 10 minutes from the mountain and at the time was very affordable.  

The hotel at the base is incredible...

Would the budget allow for a few days at the hotel, and the rest of the trip in bozeman?


----------



## Pez (Jan 28, 2022)

I've stayed at the hotel.  it's very very nice, but honestly I think I liked the Huntley more.  It had a much more old school feel.  I think it's since been renovated.

Headed there in a week


----------



## Tonyr (Jan 28, 2022)

Pez said:


> I've stayed at the hotel.  it's very very nice, but honestly I think I liked the Huntley more.  It had a much more old school feel.  I think it's since been renovated.
> 
> Headed there in a week


Both the Huntley and the Summit at Big Sky are getting full gut renovations.


----------



## machski (Jan 28, 2022)

There is at least some civilization between Bozeman and BS.  Between West Yellowstone and BS, wilderness.  In weather, I'd rather go between Bozeman and BS personally.


----------

